# [SOLVED] Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi all - i'm pretty sure i've reached a dead end with my search; i'm looking for network controller drivers (or *any* drivers) for a MSI (Micro-Star International) MS-6506 motherboard. I've been all through the company's many international websites, i've requested help from their online staff, nothing.

I've Googled every variation of keywords I could think of, hunted through every driver site I could find, including this one & driverguide.com... The closest I can find is drivers for the MS-6507, but they have no effect. From what I can tell from reading other posts on this subject, it's an OEM board, so very hard to find info on. I got it in a whitebox PC a friend built for himself, and later sold to me, and he doesn't have any discs for it. I made the stupid mistake of doing an XP re-install without even thinking to back up any drivers... "They'll all be available online... " Famous last words. I've got a usb HD, so i've got a hardware info prog on there, and I can supply any other info on the board you guys might need to help, but i'm at a loss. It's currently running XP Pro SP2.

Any help at all, even if it's simply "You'll be unable to get drivers", would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

I can't find any reliable info about that motherboard. The easiest way to find out is if you download and run *Everest*.

That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I did some searching of MSI's website, there is a page that will 
scan your pc, and install mobo updates automatically, or you can
download manually. You have to look in technical support, then 
click motherboard downloads...


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Thanks for the welcome - and the super-quick reply. I'm in the process of d/l & install now. I'll post back shortly.


Regards:wave:


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Thanks for the reply - problem is, I need the network controller drivers for the board to get it online... so I can't use the tool you mentioned (i'm using my s l o w laptop at the moment).


Regards

*edit* perhaps I should also mention, I searched through the site, and could find no reference whatsoever to the board in question. Cheers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Download Everest to your laptop and transfer it to the other computer using a USB stick (or burn it to CD). Create the report and transfer that back to the laptop.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Looks like that board was for a packard bell, go here see if this 
helps. http://support.packardbell.com/uk/i...scovery&pi=platform_odyssey_imedia#FormFactor

Listed 2 nic card driver download, one has to work. Mobo drivers
are available as well, msi must of farmed out those boards to packard
bell.


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Not too sure if this is the right report, but the info you need should certainly be in there.


Thanks



p.s. I'm using a USB HD to do all of the file swapping. That's how I managed to get SP2 running, as I originally thought that might be part of the problem.


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Thanks Manic - i've already found that site while I was searching. I saw the drivers, but the images next to the links show driver *cards* - so I figured they would be drivers for the card that goes in the Packard Bell box, as opposed to the mobo itself - am I on the right track here, or do I have it all wrong? :smile:


*edit*
... and I can't seem to find those mobo drivers you mentioned - i've found the link marked with MS-6506, but it seems to just go to a spec page, with nothing more.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I would try them, couldnt hurt, if one of them works chances are
that the mobo drivers are good as well. I cant see MSI selling the
board without the onboard nic but you never know. But it is the 
model number of your board...
Go here, the drivers are all there, but the driver is for win98,nt 
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=platform_odyssey_imedia&g=2000


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

Okay, trying the nic driver now - it wants a floppy... forgot how long it takes to format one of these suckers...


I'll keep you posted on how it goes - ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

May not work with xp, if it does not you will have to buy a pci nic
card, make sure to disable onboard nic in bios if you have to go 
with a pci card.


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I've got a card lying around somewhere. I really wanted to get it working though, 'cause it's got a wireless card in, and connects to my home router. To hardwire it in will mean quite a bit of re-organisation... it is possible though...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I think it's a Winbond W89C940 PCI Ethernet Adapter. I've attached a driver - it's "clean", but I can't "test install" it in my computer.
View attachment drv94017.rar


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I can't use the Packard Bell driver, because it seems it's been so long since I used any of my floppies that they're all useless. Thanks for the Winbond, i'm d/l ing now.


----------



## NEUR0M4NCER (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

It was the Winbond - thank-you so much guys - I was close to getting the wires & tools out for a re-design of the house!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Network drivers for Mobo MS-6506*

I'm glad you got it fixed! :smile:


----------

